# Neues Mainboard und CPU



## MitchJanssen (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Will mir eine neues Mainboard und eine neue CPU zulegen.
Asrock K7S8X  und AMD Athlon XP 2800+ Barton.
Kann ich auf dem Board überhaupt meine alten Ram's (PC2100) benutzen oder brauche ich komplett neue Ram's?
Würde mir später eh neue kaufen, aber gehen Die sol lange bis ich neue habe?

Muß ich Windows XP neu installieren?

Danke


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Dezember 2003)

moin


Guckst du hier: http://www.computeruniverse.net/url...191.asp&agent=157&urlmapped=true&JScript=true

Dann runter zu "Speicher" und dann "Unterstützte RAM-Geschwindigkeit"!
Und dann siehst du das die 333MHz und die 266MHz Riegel unterstützt werden!

Ich glaub nicht das du WinXP neu installieren musst! Aber da es ein Microsoft Produkt ist weiss man nie.


mfg
umbrasax


----------



## blubber (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi,



> Kann ich auf dem Board überhaupt meine alten Ram's (PC2100) benutzen


ja



> Und dann siehst du das die 333MHz und die 266MHz Riegel unterstützt werden!


nicht wirklich, eher 166 Mhz und 133 Mhz.



> Muß ich Windows XP neu installieren?


also theoretisch, nein. Praktisch vermutlich ja, weil wir hier von Windows reden. Du kannst es aber probieren. Alte Treiber sauber deinstallieren, Rechner runterfahren, neues Zeug einbauen, Rechner starten und neue Treiber installieren.

Bye


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *nicht wirklich, eher 166 Mhz und 133 Mhz.
> *


Jetzt verunsicher ihn doch nicht noch mehr. Nur weil sie eigentlich ja ganz in wirklich nur durch das doublen von 133 bzw 166 Mhz auf 266 respektive 333 kommen, ändert nichts daran, dass sie als 266er und 333er angeboten werden.

Also, meiner Meinung nach, war das nur unnötige Userverunsicherung


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Dezember 2003)

moin


So isses! Was ich sag ist sowieso richtig! ;-)

Wenn jemand, der vielleicht weniger Ahnung hat, fragt ob er 266er Speicher benutzen und das so auch inner Beschreibung dan is das schon.
Außerdem kenn ich keinen der auf die Frage: "Welchen Ram hast du?", mit:"Ich hab 166er der durch die verdopplung........" antworten würde (auch wenn es richtiger wäre.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blubber (12. Dezember 2003)

leute 



> Wenn jemand, der vielleicht weniger Ahnung hat, fragt ob er 266er Speicher benutzen und das so auch inner Beschreibung dan is das schon.


Zeig mir nur EINEN Shop, wo bei den Speichermodulen 266 bzw. 333 *MHZ* dransteht, DANN sehe ich meinen Thread als Verunsicherung an. Das wirst du allerdings nirgends finden, weil es sich bei der Angabe eben nicht um Mhz handelt, und wenn du Mhz schreibst, ist das eben nicht korrekt. Ob du das jetzt machst, damit er es besser versteht oder nicht ist egal, denn falsch ist falsch. Dann erklär es ihm eben richtig und er lernt es richtig  Spätestens wenn er in Zusammenhang mit dem FSB im Bios experimentiert, wird er die KORREKTE Bezeichnung wissen MÜSSEN, denn wenn er dort auf 266 Mhz anstatt 133 Mhz stellt, könnte es kritisch werden.
Wenn ich einem erklären muss was ein Auto ist, sag ich auch nicht "Fahrrad mit 4 Räder" nur damit er es besser versteht 

bye


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Dezember 2003)

moin


Du hast absolut recht Es sind definitiv keine echten 333MHz!
Da gibt es auch nichts weiter zu sagen.

Aber da du EINEN Shop sehen wolltest (hab grad einen gesucht) nimm mal
http://www.Conrad.de


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blubber (12. Dezember 2003)

Da kann ich nur dazu sagen, das beweist einmal mehr, das Conrad genau so viel (oder eher wenig) Ahnung hat wie die Kunden selbst, wird aber auch nicht ohne Grund als Hobby-Bastler-Versand bezeichnet 

bye


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Dezember 2003)

moin


Außerdem ist Conrad ziemlich teuer.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## hoizwurm (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Also das mit dem Motherboard tauschen und dann mit der selben Installation
weiterfahren ist so eine Sache. 
Bin selber vor 2 Wochen drübergestolpert (allerdings Win2K).

Hatte vorher VIA-Chipsätze und beim neuen (auch ASROCK) SIS-Chipsatz und
aus diesem Grunde (so hat es mir zumindest im nachhinein ein Schlauer erklärt)
kann das neue Motherboard mit der Boot-Platte nichts anfangen. Als 2. Platte gehts noch aber nicht zum booten.

Fragt mich nicht wieso genau, aber mir hats im nachhinein ein Bekannter so erklärt.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## melmager (12. Dezember 2003)

@blubber

Es jede menge Shops die Speicher so auszeichnen 
Als Verkäufer muss man halt auch auf die normalen Leute eingehen -
Aber du hast recht MHz zu schreiben ist falsch
DDR333 ohne weitere Angabe ist richtiger 

Achja meine Erfahrung mit XP un Motherboard tauschen 
ergibt eine Neuinstallation  
Das kommt davon wenn man versucht ein BS auf bestimmte Hardware festzunageln :-(

- Danke Bill -

(wieso muss ich jetzt an ein Film denken mit einer wildgewordenen Blonden  )


----------

